# [NEWS] MySQL.com Hacked to Serve Malware



## graudeejs (Sep 27, 2011)

> Well, this is embarrassing. MySQL.com has been hacked (fixed by now), and was turned into a platform serving malware to unsuspecting visitors. The criminals did this by injecting a script which redirected visitors to a website which uses the BlackHole exploit pack, which probes the browser used and serves up an appropriate exploit. Computer security blogger Brian Krebs saw root access to MySQL.com being offered for $3000 only a few days ago.



http://www.osnews.com/story/25190/MySQL_com_Hacked_to_Serve_Malware


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder what's with all the high profile targets getting done of late, we have had linux.com done etc worrying trend very worrying indeed.


----------



## gkontos (Oct 7, 2011)

> 4 October 2011 - In light of a recent security incident, customers are advised to update their antivirus definitions and run a full antivirus scan on all computers that accessed the MySQL site between September 20th, 2011 and September 28th, 2011. Also, out of an abundance of caution, we advise MySQL account holders to then change their MySQL account passwords.



http://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/...tools-5.0-r12-osx10.4-universal.dmg/from/pick


----------

